
Speech enhancement for professionals – Clear Edge - rpilarcz
https://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20200512005236/en/BabbleLabs-Launches-Clear-Edge-Client-Superior-Speech
======
rpilarcz
Hey HN, we are Babblelabs and we recently released our speech enhancement app.
It can can remove really strong noises without affecting the speech. Currently
works on Windows and we're working on a Mac version.

All you need is a CPU. If you have any questions please ask. It will be good
to know the opinions of others.

Thanks

